# Stolen Colnago Bike



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

Searching for a blue and yellow colnago road bike, it was stolen two days ago. IT has all campi components. Blue tail fades to yellow fork. It has a 490 on the seat post. email me at [email protected] if you know anything or have any questions.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Where do you live in NorCal? That might be helpful...


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Even a general area would help. But a story would be better, like how, where whatever


----------



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pictures*

It was stolen from cal poly pomona, in southern california. I just wanted to get the word out just in case sombody wanted to try to sell it up in Nor Cal. This is the best pic i have so far, im going to try to add some more asap.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like a bike from the 80's or 90's?
good luck


----------

